# Deshaun Jackson is a moron



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Honestly. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vVc50LzStA


Retard!!!!

This is why I've given up on the eagles.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm still an eagles fan lol they played one hell of a game..
Takes time to be a great and he's on his way to being a beast


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Harsh words there bud! He is just a rookie and simply made a mistake.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

But he made a similar flaw like that before he turned pro. Decided to jump into the end zone and let go of the ball.

Then I watched an interview on ESPN and he said he was "just having fun" 

WTF!

Yeah lots of fun!!!


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

The eagles scored anyways, so I would imagine people who own him on the Fantasy football sites would be extremely pissed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Jackson is young. He's in the NFL. He was in the middle of a Monday Night Football game. Seriously it was a six or seven inch mistake.

It really is understandable. Nothing to be judged about.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

What makes me laugh about the situation is everyone ripped on him for doing it in the U.S. Army All-American Bowl but I bet 99% of those people had no idea he did it until ESPN drug it up. Which had ESPN not done that they wouldn't even know about it so they would think this is a one time thing.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MLS said:


> What makes me laugh about the situation is everyone ripped on him for doing it in the U.S. Army All-American Bowl but I bet 99% of those people had no idea he did it until ESPN drug it up. Which had ESPN not done that they wouldn't even know about it so they would think this is a one time thing.


Very true, man I couldn't have said this better myself.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Seriously it was a six or seven inch mistake.


Wow, how did you know my mother's nickname for me?


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

It was definetly a bone head play, but the good news for Desean is that this kid has real potential. Eagle fans should be very pleased with how this kid has played over the 1st 2 games.

He reminds me of Santana Moss, with his speedy playmaking ability.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hett said:


> Wow, how did you know my mother's nickname for me?


Well, when we found out.........


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it was just a rookie mistake and we were actually lucky he started celebrating because if he didn't the refs might not of blown the whistle and the Cowboys could of recovered the ball.


----------

